# Toolbox 2.1 gone from subscription downloads ?



## SKane (8 mo ago)

Hi there,

I gladly purchased the Toolbox before, which included the additional download of a setup (v2.1).

As of now, with several PDFs available for free again, they also changed the options and "removed"(?) Toolbox 2 ?

Does this mean only Toolbox 3 web version will be available ?

Might there / was there a downlaod of Toolbox 3 ?

Where would I be informed about such changes in the future ?


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

This happend a while back (much earlier this or late last year, I forget the exact details). 
In typical Tesla fashion we will not be informed of anything until a. there is nothing we can do about it and b. its irrelevant, depricated, yesterdays news.


----------

